# Musselburgh Common Ride



## thistledonicely (11 January 2014)

Hello - wondering if I can pick some brains about the Saturday ride at Musselburgh.

I'm thinking of taking my pony this year for the first time (for both of us).  I'd love to hear from anyone with their experiences and/or if you can help with any of my questions:

- how many places are there?
- how much is the entry price?
- I've seen the route (live locally) and know there's a bit of road work so would be interested to hear from anyone who's taken a horse/pony round unshod.

Red wine and left over chinese food for any help 

Thank you for reading!


----------



## asbo (13 January 2014)

thistledonicely said:



			Hello - wondering if I can pick some brains about the Saturday ride at Musselburgh.

I'm thinking of taking my pony this year for the first time (for both of us).  I'd love to hear from anyone with their experiences and/or if you can help with any of my questions:

- how many places are there?
- how much is the entry price?
- I've seen the route (live locally) and know there's a bit of road work so would be interested to hear from anyone who's taken a horse/pony round unshod.

Red wine and left over chinese food for any help 

Thank you for reading!
		
Click to expand...

Not taken one of mine but a pony at my yard is unshod had has done it quite a few times and was totally fine.


----------



## hezza1 (13 January 2014)

Hi,
Not done the ride for a few years now but ride most of the other common ridings.
There is no entry fee, and dont think there is a limit on places, if the horse is used to being ridden unshod cant see a problem.


----------



## Jenni_ (13 January 2014)

No entry fee, no limits, and if your horse is good unshod then it will be fine- there is some road work but the saturday ride has quite a bit of mud path / bridle path / racecourse work.

Its one of my favourite and I haven't done it in years. I'd have to hire now as I don't have my own, but its a great laugh!


----------



## JenTaz (20 January 2014)

Musselburgh saturday is definately a good ride for your first, its not overly fast, and the groups are usually well marshalled, as others have said there are no limits and no entry fee....unless you pay to do the race on the race course once the ride is over.

As for going unshod, I know a few people who have done the ride unshod, and as long as your horse copes with road work well at the moment unshod you should be fine, just to note the first canter/gallop up to hillhead farm, used to be rather stoney, but they are easy to dodge if you stick to the side of the track and not the centre.

Also when going along the back of the race course, watch out for the drain covers! Enjoy your first ride out, and let us know how you get on, best summers I have ever had have been out common riding every week


----------

